# elche area?



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tania and I have booked up to stay in santa pola for 3 days in october. Its going to be a busy 3 days looking for long term let/rental in the ELCHE area,as well as schools to consider (state) for alfie 3 and jack 2 yrs. 
If any of you guys/girls have spent much time in Elche or know of any good or bad
reasons to/not to move there, im all ears!! 
With me being away at work for 2 weeks every month it would be nice to know tania was comfortable at home with some british neighbours to relax with in a nice area. (or more like, sink Sangria on the balcony most afternoons)
Thanks all
Garry


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Gaz,

I have been visited an Elche but I think there are 2. The one we visited was in the Segura Mountains which was quite a small place. I think you are thinking of the bigger town to where I have not been. The Elche we visited was very, very spanish. We didn't hear another brit voice whilst there. 

Sorry, not much help am I!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the area at all, sorry!! The only advise I would give is make sure its fairly near the airport, cos you'll be back and forth, well your wife probably will be ( I can get to Malaga airport with my eyes closed!!) and the schools will be closed until September so you may not be able to look around them, however, if you see Brit families with kids, go up and ask them what they think of the schools etc

Jo xxx


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Tania and I have booked up to stay in santa pola for 3 days in october. Its going to be a busy 3 days looking for long term let/rental in the ELCHE area,as well as schools to consider (state) for alfie 3 and jack 2 yrs.
> If any of you guys/girls have spent much time in Elche or know of any good or bad
> reasons to/not to move there, im all ears!!
> With me being away at work for 2 weeks every month it would be nice to know tania was comfortable at home with some british neighbours to relax with in a nice area. (or more like, sink Sangria on the balcony most afternoons)
> ...


We live near to Pinoso which is 40 mins from elche. We go there a fair a bit for shopping etc. My feeling is that its very spanish, not much at all in the way of expat community. We have a goodcommunity here, also in surrounding areas like the hondons etc. We came here 5 years ago with a 4 year old and she joined local spanish school. she is now totally fluent in spanish and even has a local accent. Her english has also come on leaps and bounds in the last year as they are now learning english at school.
Local spanish people are extremely nice and have really helped us integrate to our little hamlet


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know the area at all, sorry!! The only advise I would give is make sure its fairly near the airport, cos you'll be back and forth, well your wife probably will be ( I can get to Malaga airport with my eyes closed!!) and the schools will be closed until September so you may not be able to look around them, however, if you see Brit families with kids, go up and ask them what they think of the schools etc
> 
> Jo xxx


 I can get to Malaga airport with my eyes closed! 
KEEP THEM OPEN NEXT SATERDAY


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks alot.......i think were going to have to just visit at least twicw before we decide on a location. Might have a look at Pinoso.
Thanks again Gaz


Rosemary said:


> We live near to Pinoso which is 40 mins from elche. We go there a fair a bit for shopping etc. My feeling is that its very spanish, not much at all in the way of expat community. We have a goodcommunity here, also in surrounding areas like the hondons etc. We came here 5 years ago with a 4 year old and she joined local spanish school. she is now totally fluent in spanish and even has a local accent. Her english has also come on leaps and bounds in the last year as they are now learning english at school.
> Local spanish people are extremely nice and have really helped us integrate to our little hamlet


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive stayed in Elche and I thought it was a lovely place. Obviously you can only pick up so much in a short stay, but it seemed clean, well looked after, and quite pretty in places. Lots of Palm trees


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the info, i cant wait to get out and have a look for myself. probably all end up changing our mind when we see certain areas for ourselfs.
gaz


----------

